# Pre-M failure Scotts Halts (never again)



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I bought my house almost 2 years ago. Previous owners were elderly and neglected the lawn and landscaping for many years. Couldn't do much the first season (2015) beings I didn't take possession of the property until late in the season August 20th. First full season (2016) was spent battling and eradicating Dallisgrass. Now on my full second year I was ready to take my lawn to the next level. Now it looks as though my my pre emergent failed this year. Starting to see some smooth crabgrass pop up. I made a mistake by using Scotts Halts (pendimethalin) in early February and a second application at the beginning of April. I wish I knew then what I know now. I have since picked up some Prodiamine WDG. Let this be a lesson to all. Stay away from Halts or any Scotts products, there are far better products wth better prices available.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Good thing is that you learned a lesson that can be remedied with an application of a post-emergent. I actually was looking at getting some of the Prodiamine WDG to eradicate some common weeds that both my neighbor and I have. Turns out that I don't have crabgrass that I know of, or at least it's being crowded out by the Green Kylinga and Goosegrass that has taken over our yards... I'm taking them out as I can. It does feel good to start to see more grass growing than weeds in my yard for a change!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the biggest problem with Pendimethalin is the length of control - it works, you just have to apply it more often.


----------

